# General > Pets Corner >  Thank you everyone who looked and gave information about ghost

## garel

* THANK YOU TO ALL THE KIND PEOPLE WHO HELPED AND GAVE IMPORTANT INFORMATION AND TO THE SITES WHO ALLOWED MY POST TO REMAIN UP *This a an absolute 100 % accurate story of how other peoples mean and selfish actions can affect an entire family and cause one little girl so much heartache.
Two missing cats, brothers gone without a trace then seven months later when everything settled down one turns up dead at the vets.
His body got returned to us and again my little girl got hurt. I comforted her as best as I could but then I decided why should this person/persons/fosters get away with doing some of the things they do. I wrote an accurate state of events and posted everywhere, writing emails to people who did actually take an interest in what had happened. (to my surprise the ones who were supposed to care did not, in fact in my opinion did the opposite).
It was not long after I posted I began getting instant messages with theories and areas of where the two black cats had been kept.
I searched the areas which in some cases were very close to home, other cases was across the river and others near to the Park Hotel in Thurso where midnight had been killed on the opposite side of the road with a van. (tesco)
Ghost at this stage was still very much missing and with some of the theories such as cat traps being used and stories of how others cats had been taken via this method made us suspicious but also made me more determined to search every avenue.
With posts being taken down and accusations, of me being threatening, from one of the organisations that were supposed to be helping, I decided to start my own page. (lost and found cats caithness)
ON TUESDAY THE 27TH OCTOBER GHOST MISSING FOR SEVEN NEARLY EIGHT LONG MONTHS RETURNS, WALKED IN THE BACK DOOR PAST THE DOG STRAIGHT TO MY DAUGHTERS BED. PHOTO TAKEN IS THAT MOMENT.
As you can see from the photo both are very happy to be reunited.
So this goes to show someone had my girls cat all this time, why do I know this, for one he is alive , and had been wearing a collar.  His fur does not reflect a cat who has been living rough.
This was some of the things I was told along the way  "its only a cat", "cats wander" ( this is true but then to be told "its only a cat" by the organisations set up for cat welfare makes it seem like they just don't care. Some should have a more positive attitude and be a little more helpful instead I was asked not to contact them directly.
Good ending though because Ghost is back and now I am motivated to help others find their long lost missing cats.
A big thank you to all the helpful and kind individuals that kept an eye for Ghost.

----------

